# New Upcoming Firestick/Roku/Apple TV App Discussion



## ronmojohny (Jan 24, 2005)

I just saw the announcement about the new streaming box apps coming out, Yay! But I have the Roamio OTA model, I'm hoping it will support this new App, not just the Bolt going forward.. anyone know?


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

I haven't seen anything (and would like a link) but the newest iPhone and android apps support Roamio so I hope this will too.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ronmojohny said:


> I just saw the announcement about the new streaming box apps coming out, Yay! But I have the Roamio OTA model, I'm hoping it will support this new App, not just the Bolt going forward.. anyone know?


A few threads on the subject, starting with the main one:

Finally some TiVo Apps for Roku, Apple TV and FireTV​
... but to cut to the chase, if you can't do mobile streaming from your Roamio OTA, there is ZERO way the new apps would work for you. Any 4-tuner Roamio requires a standalone TiVo Stream or the Stream module built into a Roamio Plus or Pro for its content to be streamable to mobile devices.

Next is waiting for the final details on exactly what hardware and software is supported, though some info on the subject has been posted to the above thread.


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good point. I have one of the other Roamios and didn't realize there were limitations to the OTA. And I thought there was some big announcement today. I've been watching apk sites for a newer android version and I've sideloaded the last few versions just to see if the support was built in yet. Can't wait to get it back on my FireTV devices.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

If you have a Roamio OTA you're out of luck as this model does not support streaming. A few months ago I bought a Tivo Stream on Ebay but ended up having to return it because it was locked down to the seller's cable company. So buyer beware if you buy on Ebay. Tivo no longer makes the Stream, I assume since they want people to upgrade to the Bolt and other newer model DVRs. I have a Slingbox connected to my Roamio so I actually don't really need the Steam anyway.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I would worry about this when there is an actual app. Tivo takes its sweet sweet time with these things.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

And does anyone believe a roku app would be more reliable than the android app (which always takes me a dozen retries if I get it to work at all).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

With the current method used for streaming these apps aren't going to be great as a Mini replacement. The way all current TiVos work is they record the program in it's original format and then they transcode, on the fly, to a format that is supported by the streaming device as it's being streamed. This is very inefficient and prone to delays and errors, especially when you try to use trick play. A better solution would be for the TiVo to transcode all programs to a streaming compatible format as they're being recorded. This is what Tablo does and why it's able to stream to 6 different devices simultaneously. The quality will be slightly lower, which will be a negative to some, but most people won't even notice. The trickiest part here is having enough transcoding chips to support the number of tuners. For a 2 or even 4 tuner device it's feasible, but for a 6 tuner device it could be really expensive and energy consuming. So it may not be something TiVo can actually do cheaply enough on a cable device that supports the standard 6 tuners.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> With the current method used for streaming these apps aren't going to be great as a Mini replacement. The way all current TiVos work is they record the program in it's original format and then they transcode, on the fly, to a format that is supported by the streaming device as it's being streamed. This is very inefficient and prone to delays and errors, especially when you try to use trick play. A better solution would be for the TiVo to transcode all programs to a streaming compatible format as they're being recorded. This is what Tablo does and why it's able to stream to 6 different devices simultaneously. The quality will be slightly lower, which will be a negative to some, but most people won't even notice. The trickiest part here is having enough transcoding chips to support the number of tuners. For a 2 or even 4 tuner device it's feasible, but for a 6 tuner device it could be really expensive and energy consuming. So it may not be something TiVo can actually do cheaply enough on a cable device that supports the standard 6 tuners.


I thought a cheap workaround would be for the DVR to transcode new recordings in the background after a program was recorded, replacing the original recording on completion of the transcode.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> I thought a cheap workaround would be for the DVR to transcode new recordings in the background after a program was recorded, replacing the original recording on completion of the transcode.


That could work, but it would prevent the ability to stream content that is in progress and hasn't yet been transcoded. Not sure how acceptable a system like that would be to the user.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

There’s no way this will be as good as a Mini which replicates the experience of sitting at my main TiVo 100%, including trick play.

And for $170 with no fees, the Mini is totally worth it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That could work, but it would prevent the ability to stream content that is in progress and hasn't yet been transcoded. Not sure how acceptable a system like that would be to the user.


Right, they'd have to have mechanisms in place to pause or halt the background transcoding any time a live transcode is needed, perhaps with a warning to the user that trickplay, etc. would be affected. They could use special icons to denote transcoded content vs yet-to-be-transcoded, to allow the user to make informed playback choices, when appropriate.

Idle speculation. I don't see it happening.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah that sounds too complicated. I think if they were going to go this route they'd just limit it to 4 tuners and be done with it. No need for such a complicated system.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah that sounds too complicated. I think if they were going to go this route they'd just limit it to 4 tuners and be done with it. No need for such a complicated system.


Which is exactly what they are doing. 6 tuner support is being dropped with the Edge. Only 2 tuner and 4 tuners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

d_anders said:


> Which is exactly what they are doing. 6 tuner support is being dropped with the Edge. Only 2 tuner and 4 tuners.


Says who? 2- and 4-tuners are what is known for the OTA-only models, but I haven't seen anyone/thing citing the # of tuners for the "for Cable" model.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Says who? 2- and 4-tuners are what is known for the OTA-only models, but I haven't seen anyone/thing citing the # of tuners for the "for Cable" model.


You are right. My mistake, I thought it was for both but It's only for OTA....and they haven't noted models/tuners for the cable "models" yet.

I went over the FCC docks and see nothing on that yet.

Given transcoding and everything else I would rather they better support and provide the proper cpu/memory headroom for streaming performance for on-the-TiVo box apps, streaming to mini's, and the apps for running on other devices (for 60fps/720+) than max out the tuners.

I am sure they know the numbers of who's actually using all of their tuners on the 6 tuner boxes and assume that the low percentage group would likely consider buying another box anyway.

This is all speculation and makes for
Good banter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wouldn’t be that surprised if they only released a 4 tuner cable unit. If their goal is to make these new apps part of the main TiVo experience then they almost have to transcode during recording to make that a good experience.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Some FireTV and Roku clients can already handle MPEG2. Seems the app should ask for the non-transcoded version in this case and the experience would be much more like a mini for these higher end streaming devices.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> I wouldn't be that surprised if they only released a 4 tuner cable unit. If their goal is to make these new apps part of the main TiVo experience then they almost have to transcode during recording to make that a good experience.


The goal I believe is to add another option to how customers can view TiVO. Allowing TiVO viewing on the millions of Roku, Apple, and Amazon streamers attached to TV is a low cost solution similar to the current iOS and Android mobile viewing options.

But those options shouldn't come at the expense of the best viewing option of a dedicated hardware client, the Tivo Mini (4K). But this setup requires lots of tuners since each Mini in use grabs a dedicated tuner leaving the remaining tuners for recording channels. Fortunately CableCard supports 6 tuners so TiVO Edge will too.

The good news is it looks like the TiVO Edge for Cable has a dedicated transcoding chip like the Roamio Plus/Pro complete with its own MAC address and IP address which will help support the streaming clients.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

d_anders said:


> You are right. My mistake, I thought it was for both but It's only for OTA....and they haven't noted models/tuners for the cable "models" yet.
> 
> I went over the FCC docks and see nothing on that yet.
> 
> ...


As far as hypothetical transcoding on a 6-tuner CableCARD TiVo Edge goes, keep in mind that a lot of cable customers get some or all of their channels in MPEG-4 already and so those video streams wouldn't need to be transcoded. This is the case with all or nearly all channels on Comcast nationwide; everything is in fairly low bitrate 720p at MPEG-4, with the possible exception of certain locals. I know that both Charter and Cox offer MPEG-4 encodes on at least some of their channels in some areas; not sure of the extent there. Verizon FiOS TV began doing MPEG-4 encodes back in 2013 although, again, I don't know if their use of the codec is as extensive as on Comcast. Those four operators constitute the overwhelming majority of retail TiVo users on cable TV.

But, OTOH, an interlaced channel (1080i or 480i) in MPEG-4 would still need to be de-interlaced to 1080p or 480p as it was being recorded/buffered; that's not as computationally intensive as transcoding from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 but it's still something.

One could imagine that the TiVo Edge for Cable might be limited to four simultaneous transcodes even though it would have six QAM cable tuners. For most users most of the time, there wouldn't be a problem because, even if all six tuners were in use at the same time (a rarity for most), chances would be low that more than four of the video streams would be in MPEG-2 and require transcoding. In those very rare instances where that happened, the MPEG-2 recordings on the hard drive could later be transcoded to MPEG-4 when system resources allowed it.

The marketing language for the product might say something like "View live or recorded cable TV on 4 or more external devices at the same time. (Number of supported devices may exceed 4 depending on system conditions.)"


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Mini units do not support surround sound well. That alone makes a TiVo app for the Fire Stick interesting to me. The Netflix and Prime apps on the Fire Stick sound great into my 7.1 system. TiVo supports up to 5.1 but doesn't sound as good as the Fire Stick, and anyway 5.1 is a bit dated at this point. Assuming "trick play" is responsive enough for occasional use, I would consider swapping at least one of our Minis for an app.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Mini units do not support surround sound.


My A93 Mini supports DD5.1. That's surround enough for me.

It also supports DD+ 5.1 from Prime.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> My A93 Mini supports DD5.1. That's surround enough for me.
> 
> It also supports DD+ 5.1 from Prime.


A stumbling block for older Minis might be that they lacked an optical digital audio port, such as was added for the Mini VOX ... and so requiring an HDMI AVR or a TV capable of surround pass-through?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> A stumbling block for older Minis might be that they lacked an optical digital audio port, such as was added for the Mini VOX ... and so requiring an HDMI AVR or a TV capable of surround pass-through?


I only use HDMI and was feeding my AVR. I do have a Sharp/Roku TV, but I don't have the Roku speakers. Really good sound though.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> My A93 Mini supports DD5.1. That's surround enough for me.
> 
> It also supports DD+ 5.1 from Prime.


Typical. If Minis officially support 5.1 surround, you'd think this TiVo support page would mention that: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Use-Dolby-Digital-and-Surround-Sound

Regardless, I have my A93 set to Dolby Audio but my preamp still sees only 2.0 PCM via the TV ARC connection. The Fire Stick has no problem sending Dolby Digital via the same connection.

I'll edit my previous post to say the Mini does not support surround _well._


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Regardless, I have my A93 set to Dolby Audio but my preamp still sees only 2.0 PCM via the TV ARC connection. The Fire Stick has no problem sending Dolby Digital via the same connection.


What's the TV model number?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If I used streaming services like Pandora or NBC, I would assume only PCM was possible. My cable feed sends everything as DD. I have never used ARC. I think the only app I have seen DD on is the Hulu app from my Roku.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> What's the TV model number?


Sony XBR-79X900B (to Anthem AVM 60). But the Fire Stick sends Dolby Digital via ARC just fine in the same situation.

I used to have a Bolt attached, but that got too noisy (internal components and fan) so I put it in the server closet to die and connected a Mini there instead.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> With the current method used for streaming these apps aren't going to be great as a Mini replacement. The way all current TiVos work is they record the program in it's original format and then they transcode, on the fly, to a format that is supported by the streaming device as it's being streamed. This is very inefficient and prone to delays and errors, especially when you try to use trick play. A better solution would be for the TiVo to transcode all programs to a streaming compatible format as they're being recorded. This is what Tablo does and why it's able to stream to 6 different devices simultaneously. The quality will be slightly lower, which will be a negative to some, but most people won't even notice. The trickiest part here is having enough transcoding chips to support the number of tuners. For a 2 or even 4 tuner device it's feasible, but for a 6 tuner device it could be really expensive and energy consuming. So it may not be something TiVo can actually do cheaply enough on a cable device that supports the standard 6 tuners.


Simple enough, but they'd need to spend more $$$ on their GPU, and these boxes are cost sensitive.

An HTPC with a Quadro P2000 could handle it, but would be pretty expensive, and then there's the matter of s/w. Plex DVR is an option, but that's still a long ways from the FF/REW/SKIP capabilities of a TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Sony XBR-79X900B (to Anthem AVM 60). But the Fire Stick sends Dolby Digital via ARC just fine in the same situation.


From the manual's specs for the HDMI 1-4 inputs (pg 37) ...

ARC (Audio Return Channel) (HDMI IN 1 only)​
Your results are with both the Mini and Fire Stick connected via HDMI 1?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> From the manual's specs for the HDMI 1-4 inputs (pg 37) ...
> 
> ARC (Audio Return Channel) (HDMI IN 1 only)​
> Your results are with both the Mini and Fire Stick connected via HDMI 1?


Thanks. Actually now I see it's working, no changes needed. Unlike a Fire Stick the Mini sends PCM 2.0 when in the TE3 menus, and Dolby when sending all or most shows. They don't sound as good as the Fire Stick, more like an artificial mix by the preamp, but they are in surround. Still interested in hearing the TiVo app on the Fire Stick.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Sony XBR-79X900B (to Anthem AVM 60). But the Fire Stick sends Dolby Digital via ARC just fine in the same situation.
> 
> I used to have a Bolt attached, but that got too noisy (internal components and fan) so I put it in the server closet to die and connected a Mini there instead.


My bolt is dead silent. Fan disabled and top cover permanently removed, bolt nailed to the wall.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

leiff said:


> My bolt is dead silent. Fan disabled and top cover permanently removed, bolt nailed to the wall.


Are you even allowed to do that?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> Are you even allowed to do that?


My other bolt is also dead silent. drilled a bunch of holes above heatsinks for ventilation and keep the hard drive compartment slightly ajar. fan also disabled. Of course removed the lid before Drilling it.
Both my bolts aside from being silent, now run cooler than stock also.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

leiff said:


> My other bolt is also dead silent. drilled a bunch of holes above heatsinks for ventilation and keep the hard drive compartment slightly ajar. fan also disabled. Of course removed the lid before Drilling it.
> Both my bolts aside from being silent, now run cooler than stock also.


Rebel! Heretic! Genius?!


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm sensitive to noise. Romeo's were loud also but more ugly with lid removed than bolt is.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

leiff said:


> My bolt is dead silent. Fan disabled and top cover permanently removed, bolt nailed to the wall.


Beautiful sight. But mine also has a buzzing noise coming from an electronic component. It's really annoying, and apparently quite common.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Beautiful sight. But mine also has a buzzing noise coming from an electronic component. It's really annoying, and apparently quite common.


I'm pretty sure if you unplug the fan the buzzing electronic noise will go away. By all reports it's the fan itself causing the buzzing of the electrical component. In other words I understand the source of the noise is not emanating from the fan itself. However it's the electric load of the fan that causes the component to buzz


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

leiff said:


> I'm pretty sure if you unplug the fan the buzzing electronic noise will go away. By all reports it's the fan itself causing the buzzing of the electrical component. In other words I understand the source of the noise is not emanating from the fan itself. However it's the electric load of the fan that causes the component to buzz


Thanks, I'll check that out when I can.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

pfiagra said:


> Rebel! Heretic! Genius?!


Well, while I agree that's what it needs, it will void your warranty and likely any chance to get replacement hardware.

I just placed a $10 laptop fan underneath connected to the Bolts USB Port. My home hvac fan and air movement around the house creates more noise than my TiVo...as I can't hear the TiVo at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

d_anders said:


> Well, while I agree that's what it needs, it will void your warranty and likely any chance to get replacement hardware.
> 
> I just placed a $10 laptop fan underneath connected to the Bolts USB Port. My home hvac fan and air movement around the house creates more noise than my TiVo...as I can't hear the TiVo at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad your TiVo isn't loud for you. Some are more sensitive to noise. There is also some variation between units obviously
For my white Bolt, I'm sure I could pop the white lid back on any time if I wanted to attempt warranty. I'll have as much chance as anyone else who has swapped hard drives. Apparently people don't have problem doing this is what I have gathered. Unfortunately I destroyed a bunch of the tiny tabs when trying to open these bolts. My advice is to open them only as much as you need to. I found every time I had to reopen it I broke another tab


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

One problem with the new TiVo app, in some situations: it will have a maximum resolution of 720p. That's good enough for most of the TVs in our house, but not the big 4K screen.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> One problem with the new TiVo app, in some situations: it will have a maximum resolution of 720p. That's good enough for most of the TVs in our house, but not the big 4K screen.


I assume then your Bolt or a Mini+ Vox is on your 4K TV? Your best devices should be on your best TV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> I thought a cheap workaround would be for the DVR to transcode new recordings in the background after a program was recorded, replacing the original recording on completion of the transcode.


Dish does this, but not while it's recording but immediately after the recording has finished, and yes it saves a huge amount of time when transferring it goes very quickly and reliably. I dread the process of transferring a show with Tivo because it takes so bloody long. as far as playing back a DVR recording, I really don't know but it does seem to me that if you attempt to watch a dish recorded DVR that has had sufficient time to transcode that recording, it seems like the recording never seems to hiccup at all whereas if you play back the DVR recording before that a chance to transcode you might get a few hiccups here and there.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> That could work, but it would prevent the ability to stream content that is in progress and hasn't yet been transcoded. Not sure how acceptable a system like that would be to the user.


Actually it is not 100%. There are things that cannot be done at the Mini but only at the main TiVo DVR. Dish clients are 99.9% with added functionality not found on the mini such as its own custom channel favorites and a choice of resume points from any client or main DVR, while TiVo only has one resume point weather the user is at the client or the main DVR. as good as the mini is it feels diminished compared to the just like in front of the main DVR dish client experience. There's more but I don't want to spend the time typing it out.


----------



## John Meno (Nov 21, 2017)

Good Morning. I am not as technically savvy as you others on this forum. If anyone wouldn't mind letting me know if this new tivo app could work for me I would very much appreciate it. I have a Tivo Bolt plus, a Tivo Bolt Vox 3TB, and a Tivo mini in one bedroom hooked up with an ethernet cable. I just got a new pool and deck in my back yard and I would love to be able to watch TV in my back yard. I believe I will be able to recieve wifi in my yard. It works on my phone. Would this new app work for me? I use Roku in my office and at home for the Blaze TV network. Can I use a roku device to watch recorded programs on a TV outside? If so that will make my life so much easier!


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

John Meno said:


> Good Morning. I am not as technically savvy as you others on this forum. If anyone wouldn't mind letting me know if this new tivo app could work for me I would very much appreciate it. I have a Tivo Bolt plus, a Tivo Bolt Vox 3TB, and a Tivo mini in one bedroom hooked up with an ethernet cable. I just got a new pool and deck in my back yard and I would love to be able to watch TV in my back yard. I believe I will be able to recieve wifi in my yard. It works on my phone. Would this new app work for me? I use Roku in my office and at home for the Blaze TV network. Can I use a roku device to watch recorded programs on a TV outside? If so that will make my life so much easier!


The new apps, including the one for the Roku, have not been released yet...but they are expected soon...starting with Roku.

That said, the majority of posts here are basically saying that the overall video and usability experience will still be best using a Mini+ Vox.

I too have a TV (Roku TV even) and Mini outside protected under a gazebo and I use a tv cover for additional physical protection when it not in use. I use a wireless AC Wi-Fi extender with a bridged ethernet port that provides an ethernet connection to my Mini Vox. My repeated signal is strong and it provides plenty of bandwidth to my Mini Vox. I also have a 5 port switch hooked up to it to send signals to both my Mini and Roku TV (I need Roku for a specific Irish sports streaming service GAAGO).

Yes the Roku TV has wireless but since I had the switch anyway so I use it.

While the TiVo app for Roku (when it finally comes out) may be sufficient for news and other types of shows, I am not holding my breath that the video experience via the streamer box apps will be sufficient for Sports, which is what we watch most on the outside TV.

While I will be sure to compare and review the experience differences, The experience with the Mini+ Vox will still be best overall and it works now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Meno (Nov 21, 2017)

^Thanks for the reply! That clarified things much! I will be using the app for sports as well. I am hoping to watch baseball while my Son goes in the pool. It would be a terrible headache running another ethernet cable so I am hoping the app might work well.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

John Meno said:


> ^Thanks for the reply! That clarified things much! I will be using thenapp for sports as well. I am hoping to watch baseball while my Son goes in the pool. It would be a terrible headache running another ethernet cable so I am hoping the app might work well.


You bet. Btw, my ethernet cable is 6ft long. That's the distance from my wireless AC Extender and my TV. I have the 5 port switch on the back of the tv using 3ft ethernet cables.

That said, I used my Roku TV via only wireless all last summer. Between FoxSports Go for baseball and other apps it worked fine. Even the beta Comcast app was sufficient (albeit a terrible and slow guide experience) until Comcast dropped the video quality down to S.D. unless you have the set of packages lined up, which I haven't bothered to call and try to fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Meno (Nov 21, 2017)

^Thanks again. I hope it comes out soon. I first hear about this app in January.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

d_anders said:


> I assume then your Bolt or a Mini+ Vox is on your 4K TV? Your best devices should be on your best TV.


Yes our best device is there, but it is a Fire TV Stick 4K not a TiVo product. :-(

I had a Bolt there, but it got too noisy (due to an annoying fan and also a very annoying buzzing component) so I put it in the server closet to die while I swapped in an a93 Mini. Until more cable channels and their shows are in true 4K that old 1080p Mini is good enough, as are our Roamio Pro and other a93 Minis.

4K is still mostly a streaming thing, and for that we use the Amazon/Netflix/etc. apps on a Fire TV Stick 4K. I got that after giving up on TiVo or Sony ever fixing or updating their apps to anything close to the versions on the Stick. So again: it's really sad that TiVo will have to limit their Fire TV app to 720p.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

All Cable channels for Me aralready 720p except for the Weather Channel so shouldn't make a difference


----------



## hawk521 (Aug 6, 2008)

I bought my Tivo Bolt Vox (1TB) in early June - primarily because Arris killed off my trusted old Moxi 3 tuner DVR by discontinuing the lifetime program guide service rendering the DVR useless. I also lost 3 MoxiMates (similar in concept to the Tivo Mini). 

My choice of the Tivo was influenced somewhat by the January 2019 article suggesting that Tivo was working on Roku app for use with the Tivo Bolt. While I realize that the video format will likely not be as good as on my Tivo attached television I do look forward to the flexibility of watching recorded shows in other rooms of the house.

What perplexes me is the 6+ month delay since the announcement of the app. Does anyone have insight into a projected availability date? And/or does Tivo need beta testers to ready this product for release? I'd happily volunteer.

Looking forward to this new app. And I've got 4 Roku equipped TVs that are anxious to give it a try.

-Hawk521


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

hawk521 said:


> What perplexes me is the 6+ month delay since the announcement of the app. Does anyone have insight into a projected availability date? And/or does Tivo need beta testers to ready this product for release? I'd happily volunteer.


Welcome to TiVo!

Products announced at CES in January are usually shipped/released in the fall. Often companies target August or September, but are very lucky if they manage to have it ready by October.

I'm sure @krkaufman or others here will have the answer to your question about becoming a beta tester if that's possible.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

hawk521 said:


> And/or does Tivo need beta testers to ready this product for release? I'd happily volunteer.


I'd recommend joining the TiVo.Innovate Facebook group, and then getting in touch with Dylan Wondra or Michaela Logan Re: any opportunities for beta testing.

See also this FB post.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

You could probably get a Mini working over wireless or Powerline, depending on your network setup.



John Meno said:


> Good Morning. I am not as technically savvy as you others on this forum. If anyone wouldn't mind letting me know if this new tivo app could work for me I would very much appreciate it. I have a Tivo Bolt plus, a Tivo Bolt Vox 3TB, and a Tivo mini in one bedroom hooked up with an ethernet cable. I just got a new pool and deck in my back yard and I would love to be able to watch TV in my back yard. I believe I will be able to recieve wifi in my yard. It works on my phone. Would this new app work for me? I use Roku in my office and at home for the Blaze TV network. Can I use a roku device to watch recorded programs on a TV outside? If so that will make my life so much easier!


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

fyodor said:


> You could probably get a Mini working over wireless or Powerline, depending on your network setup.


I've done it over Powerline.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Welcome to TiVo!
> 
> Products announced at CES in January are usually shipped/released in the fall. Often companies target August or September, but are very lucky if they manage to have it ready by October.
> 
> I'm sure @krkaufman or others here will have the answer to your question about becoming a beta tester if that's possible.


There is still a 50/50 chance these never get released at all. TiVo is notorious for showing/announcing things that never see the light of day.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> I'd recommend joining the TiVo.Innovate Facebook group, and then getting in touch with Dylan Wondra or Michaela Logan Re: any opportunities for beta testing.
> 
> *See also this FB post.*





> The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You have to join the closed group


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Hmm, look what I stumbled across on the website for Service Electric Cablevision, which uses traditional CableCARD TiVos as their own cable boxes and which is one of the nation's first MSOs to sign up to use the new TiVo NextGen IPTV Platform going forward:

*When will the TiVo app be available?*
_Last Modified on 07/08/2019 8:26 am EDT
_
The TiVo app will be available in the Apple and Google Play stores in August 2019.​


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

NashGuy said:


> Hmm, look what I stumbled across on the website for Service Electric Cablevision, which uses traditional CableCARD TiVos as their own cable boxes and which is one of the nation's first MSOs to sign up to use the new TiVo NextGen IPTV Platform going forward:
> 
> *When will the TiVo app be available?*
> _Last Modified on 07/08/2019 8:26 am EDT
> ...


No mention of the Roku App Store.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

BillyClyde said:


> No mention of the Roku App Store.


True. That could just be a simple omission and not mean anything. Or maybe their post was referring only to new TiVo mobile apps for iPhone and Android? It's not a very detailed statement...


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

BillyClyde said:


> No mention of the Roku App Store.


I can't find a source, but I distinctly remember hearing that Android (and presumably FireTV) & Apple TV were coming first w/ Roku some time after.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> I wouldn't be that surprised if they only released a 4 tuner cable unit. If their goal is to make these new apps part of the main TiVo experience then they almost have to transcode during recording to make that a good experience.


If this is what they do, I won't be buying one. I use every one of my 6 tuners.


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

Running awfully late to make August 2019.... though I hope it does come, and soon...



NashGuy said:


> Hmm, look what I stumbled across on the website for Service Electric Cablevision, which uses traditional CableCARD TiVos as their own cable boxes and which is one of the nation's first MSOs to sign up to use the new TiVo NextGen IPTV Platform going forward:
> 
> *When will the TiVo app be available?*
> _Last Modified on 07/08/2019 8:26 am EDT
> ...


----------



## lucidrenegade (Aug 21, 2013)

bferrell said:


> Running awfully late to make August 2019.... though I hope it does come, and soon...


It says September 2019 now...


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

lucidrenegade said:


> It says September 2019 now...


Hah, yes, Updated 8/28.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Now they are just gonna have to update it every month. They should change it to "coming soon". They can leave it that way for years.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

"Coming in September 2019." Working is another story.....


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I will be released along with the wireless Mini adapter.

BTW, Service Electric is my cable company. My TV has ads every 15 minutes and there are several billboards in the area.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Has TiVo released the app for Apple TV iOS as yet? Forgive me if it was mentioned b4 I just can’t seem to find it if it was.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

No they have not said a word about it since this last January’s CES tech demo. 
It maybe just vaporware at this point.


----------

